# 1966 rally gauges



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I recently purchased a fairly nice 67 rally gauges for my 66 gto., thinking that the only difference was the turning signal tower ( 66 being round and 67 being oval ) . When I bought the round tower and green lens I discovered that it doesn’t work in the 67 rally gauge dash bezel. What do I need to do to make this work? Can I rework the 67 to make it work? Has anybody done that before? Or do I need to look for a 66 metal bezel to put the gauges into. Help please, suggestions.:confused


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The dash is not the same. You can either keep the '67 look and assembly, or find the correct '66 dash if it's going to eat at you.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Ya, I think it will! What can i save from this 67 rally gauge setup?


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Also, can you tell me the differences between the two. thanks..


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

After reading your reply,,,,,,I do have an existing 66 stand dash........what I think I need is the metal 1966 bezel to mount the gauges in. Am I on the right track there?


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey Geeteeoguy.....Can you tell me the differences between the 66 and 67 rally gauges setup? I think it may be just the metal bezel......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mainly the turn signal opening and surround. The '67's is bigger, and divided in the middle. My mind is fogging over on the gauges....my own '67 has the regular dash.....I think the '66 gauges might look slightly different than the '67's....the '67's are on a kind of a turquoise/dark blue background, and the '66's are darker. Could be wrong, though. It's been awhile. I'll tell you what to do: Go on Performance Years tech forum, and contact Peter Serio. He makes a living restoring Pontiac dashes and shifters, etc, has an excellent rep , is extremely helpful, and knows these cars inside and out. And, he's a heck of a nice guy! He'll tell you what I can no longer recall!!


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks so much !


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

*found an original 66 setup...*

Refer to today's new post on rally gauges....I forgot I had this one started......


----------

